# Arielle From La Sirena Cigars on Cigar Obsession Tomorrow Night



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey Guys,

There is another Cigar Obsession live webcast tomorrow night at 9:00 PM EST with special guest the lovely & talented Arielle Ditkowich from La Sirena Cigars. Below is a link to the live feed on YouTube or you can go the CO website for more info.



CO Live with Arielle of La Sirena Cigars - YouTube


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Morning bump. Show is tonight 3/6 at 9:00 PM EST.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

I cant wait! hope she wears that!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

defetis said:


> I cant wait! hope she wears that!


Indeed. Are you tuning in for her or the cigars?
:wink:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Wanted to say thanks for the heads-up! I joined in for the majority of the broadcast, and thought it was pretty entertaining and informative. I only wish my buddy Jay had been here to watch with me, as he's one of those guys who can't understand that an attractive woman can *also know what she's talking about*. It's funny how people assume things, but her knowledge of tobacco would put most of us to shame... some people just don't get ithwell:

Regardless, it was a fun activity, perhaps I'll be joining in for CO broadcasts more often. Even if this was a hook to try and get more people interested and talking- looks like it might have worked!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Wanted to say thanks for the heads-up! I joined in for the majority of the broadcast, and thought it was pretty entertaining and informative. I only wish my buddy Jay had been here to watch with me, as he's one of those guys who can't understand that an attractive woman can *also know what she's talking about*. It's funny how people assume things, but her knowledge of tobacco would put most of us to shame... some people just don't get ithwell:
> 
> Regardless, it was a fun activity, perhaps I'll be joining in for CO broadcasts more often. Even if this was a hook to try and get more people interested and talking- looks like it might have worked!


There have been a number of good shows to date, that one was by far the largest audience yet. I'm sure the bulk of the people tuned in to see her and to your point were surprised by her knowledge. I smoked her Merlion cigar during the broadcast and was blown away by the flavors of that cigar, Look for a review posted here later today.


----------

